# EES States



## Dark Knight (Dec 19, 2006)

Hello there,

Following SSpeed example here is the list for the EES states. I also included who will mail the results :read: , according to the EES web site.

Connecticut - No info available

Iowa - State Board

Massachusets - From EES

New Jersey - direct from EES

Pennsylvania - direct from EES

Puerto Rico - direct from EES

Virginia - State Board. ETA is the first week of January. See last post.

I tried calling EES and get info about when they will mail results but did not have any luck. Their message is still playing the one for April 2006 test. Did I mention that EES stands for Extra Extra Slow?

Good luck my friends...

;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns;


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

> Did I mention that EES stands for Extra Extra Slow?


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: orly

JR


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 19, 2006)

JR, my friend, I wish you the best. I know this is your time. You will pass!!!!!!!!!

Say hello to Henry for me...will ya'?


----------



## rbrund (Dec 19, 2006)

EES told me that they send results to Massachusets board then they send it to us and that we had to wait 10-14 weeks before they sent results out


----------



## singlespeed (Dec 20, 2006)

Can this thread be pinned along with the ELSES thread?

Thanks for the info Luis :+1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

> JR, my friend, I wish you the best. I know this is your time. You will pass!!!!!!!!!
> Say hello to Henry for me...will ya'?


Thanks for the encouragement Luis .. you are tha bomb !! :bow: :bow: :BK:

I will tell henryf you send your regards when I talk to him - should be soon.

JR


----------



## Volts006 (Dec 26, 2006)

What board or testing agency is EES?


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 27, 2006)

EES stands for Engineering Examination Services. At least that is what they say because for me stands for Extra Extra Slow.

They are the testing agency for a few states but they usually take their sweet time. The last three rounds the first receiving state from EES was VA.

If you are from one of the EES states don't even try to call. They will play you a nice voice message saying they have up to 12 weeks to send results and if you are very unlucky it will be 13 weeks.


----------



## kipVA (Dec 27, 2006)

> They are the testing agency for a few states but they usually take their sweet time. The last three rounds the first receiving state from EES was VA.


Luis O,

How did you get the word that VA had received results from EES? I jsut spoke with someone at the board and she said that VA had not received results. They're probably just blowin' smoke, but I was curious where you got your info.


----------



## kipVA (Dec 27, 2006)

Sorry, Luis O. I misunderstood your comment about "the last three rounds'. Guess I was just excited and fixated on "VA receiving results".

I did just contact EES directly... While the guy was plenty friendly, he did say that EES has not received results for ANY states yet.


----------



## MAPE2B (Dec 31, 2006)

:wait

Tired of waiting. Has anyone heard when the MA results will be out?


----------



## bohnsai78 (Jan 4, 2007)

I think they need to add a "CPS States" thread........apparently they're worse than EES even. Jan 4 and :mail: :wait


----------



## CTEngineer (Jan 26, 2007)

Luis_O said:


> Hello there,
> Following SSpeed example here is the list for the EES states. I also included who will mail the results :read: , according to the EES web site.
> 
> Connecticut - No info available
> ...


For what it's worth at this point (future examinees probably) Connecticut is a direct mail state.....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 27, 2007)

^ How is EES to deal with. I'm sending them a comity application for Mass and have heard real horror stories getting licensed there.

Is it EES or the state that's bad? The EEs people I asked questions to on the phone seemes pretty decent.


----------

